# Clear Casting Option-User Opinions



## cutsandcurves (Dec 2, 2013)

My question is whether there is a benefit to buying the $50 cast-a-pen kit on Penn State or just go to Michaels and by the $20 Casting Resin.   Alumilite?

I am making a feather pen and am starting from ground zero (making the pressure pot and all).  Happy that the vehicle/AC air compressor pressure pump will once again come in handy.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 2, 2013)

Definitely don't want the alumilite from michaels. It's not clear resin. It'll cure solid tan. Plus alumilite isn't the best resin for casting feathers.

The only beneficial stuff in the Penn state kit are the corks and resin itself. Unless you're making a sierra length tube that mold won't do you any good.

The resin you can get at hobby lobby or michaels. Get a coupon and it'll help a lot. personally I'd order the resin from US composites bc then you'd know it's fresh resin (silmar 41 polyester resin). There's no telling how long they sit at the box stores. 

Luv2turn.com has tube in casting molds for virtually every style kit. 

popsicle sticks and paper cups are all you need for mixing.

All of that together will be over the $50 mark, but in the end I think you'd be happier to do it.


----------



## Akula (Dec 2, 2013)

2X on US composites


----------



## healeydays (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Brian,

       Welcome to IAP.  I can't tell from your only post here what your experience is  with pen turning or casting.  Feathers can be challenging if this is truly your 1st ever casting.  

The first thing you need to do before you get started is do a little reading.  There are a couple good tutorials on casting and materials best suited to be used in the library.   There are also some great basic casting videos up on YouTube that can walk you thru casting clear with items imbedded be it stamps, snake skins or feathers.

There are also some great tutorials on feather casting  found in the library and on the web at:

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/casting_feather_blanks.pdf

Casting Feather Pen Blanks

Mike B


----------



## cutsandcurves (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks!  I've read those articles and plan to do a couple of practice blanks before I do the final version.  Just looking for the best resin for the job.


----------

